# Most overrated music acts



## Caveat (2 Jul 2008)

Who do you just not 'get' ?

For me it's:

_The Clash:_ 

_London Calling_ is regularly lauded as one of the best albums ever...er...don't think so...some great tracks (e.g. title track, Spanish Bombs, Train in Vain) ...but *loads* of filler IMHO.  Sorry - they were a singles band.

_Bob Dylan:_

Some classic tracks obviously... well quite a few classic tracks and the lyrics are always great but melodically, with a few exceptions - he's a bit dull really isn't he?  It can't all be about the lyrics.

I'll upset a few more people later...


----------



## PM1234 (2 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> Who do you just not 'get' ?
> 
> For me it's:
> 
> ...



Dylan dull??? Its a complete injustice to just listen to his 'classics'.  Listen to 'To Ramona' for example.  You've upset me already


----------



## LDFerguson (2 Jul 2008)

I like where this thread is going.  Can anyone name more than five great Van Morrison songs, considering he's a living legend and has been writing songs for about 120 years and all?


----------



## markowitzman (3 Jul 2008)

bruce springsteen
genesis
status quo
yes

etc etc


----------



## markowitzman (3 Jul 2008)

oh my God.........I forgot the Corrs............elevator music with a trad twist!


----------



## ninsaga (3 Jul 2008)

Phil Collins
Elton John
Van Morrisson
Daniel O'Donnell
Mariah Carey
The Saw Doctors


----------



## PM1234 (3 Jul 2008)

Trying to narrow this down is hard.   

Chris de Burgh
Sting
Norah Jones
Van Morrison
Cliff Richard
Eric Clapton

Jury still out on Destinys Child but am generally excluding the 'manufactured' boy/girlbands as they are marketed for mass appeal so its not their fault


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2008)

Have to say I agree with every single post so far. 

I'd level particular criticism at Sting , Elton & Brucie.

BTW, "obvious" ones don't count - has to be acts that are darlings of the critics and that are described as 'genuises' and as having 'a vital contribution to popular music' etc.


----------



## Brianne (3 Jul 2008)

U2, U2, U2, U2,


----------



## MandaC (3 Jul 2008)

Never got the Beatles.  Also cant stand John Lennon's solo stuff. Or Paul McCartney/Wings.  Imagine is one of my most hated songs ever and will always switch stations if it comes on.


----------



## ninsaga (3 Jul 2008)

Wastelife
Boyzone
Spicegirls
El Divo (one or two nice songs but that's it)
Celine Dion


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Jul 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Can anyone name more than five great Van Morrison songs, considering he's a living legend and has been writing songs for about 120 years and all?




Quite easy...

Here's five...

Madame George 
Jackie Wilson Said (I'M In Heaven When You Smile)
Moondance
Bright Side Of The Road
Brown Eyed Girl


Here's another five...

Gloria
Real Real Gone
Here Comes The Night
Coney Island
It`s All Over Now Baby Blue

When do you want me to stop


----------



## Bubbly Scot (3 Jul 2008)

Never really got the appeal of the Pogues.

But recently found myself humming along


----------



## Sherman (3 Jul 2008)

Brianne said:


> U2, U2, U2, U2,


 
Couldn't have put it better.


----------



## ninsaga (3 Jul 2008)

Most overrated song.....
......sssoooooooooooooo  bye bye miss american pie......drove my chevie to the levy .......

what a woeful song


----------



## Jock04 (3 Jul 2008)

I'd normally have loads to say on a thread like this, but:

a)  my gums hurt

b) I said I wasn't going to get angry today



Maybe later though


----------



## efm (3 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> Who do you just not 'get' ?
> 
> For me it's:
> 
> ...


 
Blasphemor!! 

Of course it's all about the lyrics - that's where the truth is man!


----------



## Ceist Beag (3 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> Have to say I agree with every single post so far.
> 
> I'd level particular criticism at Sting , Elton & Brucie.
> 
> BTW, "obvious" ones don't count - has to be acts that are darlings of the critics and that are described as 'genuises' and as having 'a vital contribution to popular music' etc.



Hey leave Brucie alone - ever seen the man live? Fantastic. Also disagree about Van - as pointed out by ubi, lots of good stuff from the little grump! Agree with MandaC about John Lennon solo though. Others ... Aslan (alright I know they're hardly popular outside the Pale but why oh why so popular inside the Pale?) and Madonna


----------



## galwegian44 (3 Jul 2008)

I was quietly nodding my head as I read each post agreeing, even agreeing and then possibly changing my mind on Van but then came the major slight on Aslan. Possibly one of the best bands not to have made it big commercially (btw, I live outside the pale). Their debut album was probably one of the best first albums by a band, certainly an Irish band and they are definitely a must-see live band. 

I'm not a Madonna fan but give her credit for really exploiting whatever talent she does have over a long period of time.....that is until you tie her back to the post about American Pie.....woeful!!

Oh yeah....Dylan; never quite got that, I reckon he should have stuck to poetry and ditched the guitar !!



Ceist Beag said:


> Hey leave Brucie alone - ever seen the man live? Fantastic. Also disagree about Van - as pointed out by ubi, lots of good stuff from the little grump! Agree with MandaC about John Lennon solo though. Others ... Aslan (alright I know they're hardly popular outside the Pale but why oh why so popular inside the Pale?) and Madonna


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Jul 2008)

Sting/The Police
Iggy Pop
The Cranberries


----------



## Pique318 (3 Jul 2008)

Oh Brilliant thread.

U2 definitely (why won't they just go away !?!?!!)
Beatles (60's hysteria understandable considering the 50s. In the late 60s they were blitzed, let alone the 70s. Why people 'still' call them the best band ever is mindnumbing. However, 1 thing I'll never understand, Lennon was shot, George was stabbed...how the hell did McCartney never get whacked ?)
Springsteen (Saw him live, to my utter shame.) Smurf with a guitar singing. Talentless little toad.
Celine Dion...(Ken Lee, need I say more ?)
Bryan Adams (2 Canadians outta 5...not good!)

More to come....


----------



## z106 (3 Jul 2008)

efm said:


> Blasphemor!!
> 
> Of course it's all about the lyrics - that's where the truth is man!


 
i wouldn't say it's all about teh lyrics at all with dylan at all.

For me it's mainly about the music.

He has got great melodys - and plenty of them.

He is by far and away my no. 1.

For anyone who says they don't get him, I can guarantee they have never listened to him properly.

Listen to the albums - not some greatedt hits collection.

His albums are filled with gems that a lot of people have never even heard.


----------



## Jock04 (3 Jul 2008)

Iron Maiden
Nirvana
The Smiths


----------



## Pique318 (3 Jul 2008)

David Gray (He was very nearly the cause of me going on a killing spree due to White Ladder being plugged, played and talked about for the entire year of 1999.)


----------



## Pique318 (3 Jul 2008)

Black Sabbath (the Ozzy Years)


----------



## MandaC (3 Jul 2008)

Nirvana - awful!
Disagree about the Smiths - brilliant band
Aslan - great band!
Elton John - some brilliant songs and a lot of rubbish


----------



## Ceist Beag (3 Jul 2008)

Jock04 said:


> The Smiths



Isn't music amazing - everyone has completely different opinions! The Smiths are brilliant! As for Aslan, there are few bands I'd turn down the radio for but they're one of them!! And give Madonna credit for going for so long? What's that got to do with anything - the point of this thread is to wonder how crap acts manage to be so highly rated no?!


----------



## MandaC (3 Jul 2008)

Some more current ones - Il Divo - manky
Beyonce - god awful
All of those JZ, Kelly featuring Nelly!, love in da club, etc etc, pointless and boring
Puff Daddy - absolutely dire


----------



## remey (3 Jul 2008)

Mariah Carey-HATE her music!

Aslan- class.

Guns n roses - pure class!! (In the olden days mind you!)


----------



## gipimann (3 Jul 2008)

For me, it's got to be Amy W(h)inehouse (spelling deliberate, by the way!!).

Saw her "performance" from Glastonbury on TV, where she mumbled because she appeared not to know the words to whatever song she was singing, followed by a song where she appeared to forget the tune as well.

How did she get a reputation for being a wonderful artiste?


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Jul 2008)

Fleetwood Mac - god, i hate them


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Jul 2008)

Oooops! Forgot to include Celine Dion in there - was looking at best selling albums of all time yesterday - she's got 3 albums over 20million! Who is buying this stuff???


----------



## ninsaga (3 Jul 2008)

gipimann said:


> For me, it's got to be Amy W(h)inehouse (spelling deliberate, by the way!!).
> 
> Saw her "performance" from Glastonbury on TV, where she mumbled because she appeared not to know the words to whatever song she was singing, followed by a song where she appeared to forget the tune as well.
> 
> How did she get a reputation for being a wonderful artiste?



..........listen to the album Back to Black and you'll see why she gets a good rating...... she was bad at Gallstonebury alright..... shame she's screwed up a bit.

Anyways on with the trouncing on the overrated.... did I forget to mention

Elton John, Phil Collins, Celine Dion, Mariah Carey, SawDoctors, Van Morrison,Daniel O'Donnell,Spice Girls,Wastelife, Boyzone

.....oops I did already..... soooooo

50 Cent, Eminemea, Poop Doggy Dog, Shaggy...... any of that bling bling crap really


----------



## Brianne (3 Jul 2008)

Celine Bloody Dion,Barbara Streisand, Nirvana, Thin Lizzy, The Rolling Stones, U2, U2, U2,(Would he ever stop lecturing us and if he wants to lecture anyone, start with the armaments industry and the countries supplying 3rd world countries with tribal societies,with 21st century weapons). Sorry, rant over.
Bryan Adams, Led Zepplin, The Corrs, Enya, and all those who were great in their day but that day is gone,so stop trying to fund your retirement by putting on shows that show up how bad you were the first time round and make me feel old, grumpy and a has been!!!!


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2008)

Woooaahhh!!  hold on there now...

I take great issue with any suggested relegation of Black Sabbath or Led Zeppelin 

But the rest, fair enough....

And I've heard *loads *of Dylan by the way - I'll never be convinced.


----------



## Pique318 (3 Jul 2008)

Nirvana and Zeppelin are immune from criticism...any deviation from that rule and you're all banned for life ! 

Eminem is a great rapper and deserves credit for breaking into a genre like Hippedy Hop.
Fiddy Cent is a boil on the face of humanity though and is deservedly on this list.


----------



## MrMan (3 Jul 2008)

Really surprised to see nirvana on 3 times... that is until I see the same posters actual taste.


----------



## MandaC (3 Jul 2008)

I suppose taste is all subjective - I just never got Nirvana/Kurt Cobain at all.


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

Joe and Donna McCaul


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Jul 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Quite easy...
> 
> Here's five...
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm...looks like I have VERY different musical tastes to Ubi.  

I'll put the others down to musical differences, but dear God how can you include Coney Island?  Isn't that the one where he blathers on about "the craic was good"?  I'd hardly call that a song - I'd call that an Irishman who's not sure if he's a Yank or not, droning on about birdwatching and other riveting ways to pass a Sunday...with some music in the background.  

If that goes in a list of great songs, will someone please get me a recording contract?  Here's my first single: - 

Ratoath by Liam Ferguson

I looked out of my kitchen window
It was raining
I made a ham sandwich
I ate it
It was very nice
And I thought to myself
"That was a nice ham sandwich"
And wondered whether or not to have a biscuit

Right then, anyone able to drum up a bit of background music?


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Jul 2008)

Someone mentioned Iggy Pop earlier.  He recorded the definitive version of The Passenger.  That alone means he qualifies as one of the great artists of our time.  Doesn't matter if some of the other stuff he did was unlistenable.  The Passenger forgives him for everything.


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Jul 2008)

The Corrs don't qualify for this thread.  They were never over-rated.  Everyone knew they were rubbish.


----------



## ninsaga (3 Jul 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Hmmm...looks like I have VERY different musical tastes to Ubi.
> 
> I'll put the others down to musical differences, but dear God how can you include Coney Island?  Isn't that the one where he blathers on about "the craic was good"?  I'd hardly call that a song - I'd call that an Irishman who's not sure if he's a Yank or not, droning on about birdwatching and other riveting ways to pass a Sunday...with some music in the background.
> 
> ...



Best post by far on this topic.....now will you be singing that with a half Norn Iron -Yankee accent or have Dublin-Yankee accent!


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Jul 2008)

And who dared mention The Smiths? Step outside please while I defend the honour of the Great Beings. Morrissey and Marr together were clearly inspired by Gods.

(That last sentence veers a little bit close to Jim Corr territory but we'll press on.)


----------



## BRICKTOP (3 Jul 2008)

The Doors. Yea Jim died young, so what!


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Best post by far on this topic.....now will you be singing that with a half Norn Iron -Yankee accent or have Dublin-Yankee accent!


 
Haven't lived in Dublin for a couple of years so am working on my Meath accent. Just haven't decided whether to go with Hector Meath or Pierce Brosnan Meath.


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Jul 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Someone mentioned Iggy Pop earlier.  He recorded the definitive version of The Passenger.  That alone means he qualifies as one of the great artists of our time.  Doesn't matter if some of the other stuff he did was unlistenable.  The Passenger forgives him for everything.



Iggy has had about 3 moments of genius, The Passenger and Lust for Life are 2.


----------



## Purple (3 Jul 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Hey leave Brucie alone - ever seen the man live? Fantastic.


If I had a choice of spending an evening with This post will be deleted if not edited immediately or Bruce I’d pick Bruce. Springsteen is a master.


----------



## PM1234 (3 Jul 2008)

LD - you're in fine form this evening. When is the album out? 

Isn't this thread about the 'iconic' bands so surely it goes without saying that the boybands (Westlife), Eurovision contestants (Donna & Joe), people who got lucky at other peoples expense (Corrs and Snorah Jones), anything made as part of a tv programme etc are automatically disqualified.

This is about the overrated 'iconic' bands. So why on earth were The Doors and Smiths put in. The Cure will be added next


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Jul 2008)

PM1234 said:


> LD - you're in fine form this evening. When is the album out?


 
I was going to mention my poor singing voice.  But then I remembered Van Morrison - didn't stop him.



PM1234 said:


> This is about the overrated 'iconic' bands. So why on earth were The Doors and Smiths put in. The Cure will be added next


 
Depends on your definition of iconic.  Love him or hate him, Jim Morrison influenced vast numbers of subsequent rock singers in terms of style and stage performance.  I'd give him bona fide rock icon status.  

And The Smiths were icons for a generation of lonely, misfit teenagers in the eighties.


----------



## PM1234 (3 Jul 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Depends on your definition of iconic.  Love him or hate him, Jim Morrison influenced vast numbers of subsequent rock singers in terms of style and stage performance.  I'd give him bona fide rock icon status.
> 
> And The Smiths were icons for a generation of lonely, misfit teenagers in the eighties.



Fully agree. I don't know why they were included.  Take Eminem - wouldn't be a huge fan but recognise what he has done.  I guess music is the universal language after all 

Just another verse or two and you'll have a hit (I'm sure the sandwich aisle of M&S could give you loads of 'inspiration'


----------



## MichaelDes (3 Jul 2008)

In the loose term of the most overrated music acts...

_Riverdance_

I've heard the expression milk something to death. But it's sell-by-date expired at least ten years ago. Can someone please ask them to quit while there still is a little bit of dignity.


----------



## markowitzman (3 Jul 2008)

rolling stones and beatles too influential for this thread as is elton john pre1975.......but totally agree after that they offered little or nothing.
how could anyone put thin lizzy in this list?
black sabbath with ozzy was class.....first original metal sound and maiden launched new wave of metal.
That said cannot understand how come bon jovi, poison etc etc not mentioned.


----------



## PM1234 (3 Jul 2008)

I think Coldplay should be a contender too? They're fluffed up as some sort of British 'alternative rock' but will they be known to many in twenty or thirty years time? 

And what about.....ok here goes.....heresy to some.....Lou Reed? Some great songs and great music but I honestly think some songs e.g  Perfect Day would have prospered anyway if say someone like Michael Stipe did them.

Also what did The Righteous Brothers, Simon & Garfunkel and the Bee Gees bring to music? Maybe even The Eagles (except maybe nostalgia for some)?  Or am I missing their point?


----------



## Purple (3 Jul 2008)

markowitzman said:


> black sabbath with ozzy was class.....first original metal sound


What about Led Zeppelin?
A band that was so good two Popes named themselves after the base player.


----------



## markowitzman (4 Jul 2008)

zeppelin were not true metal........blues rock.
that said some great tunes, communication breakdown a personal favourite.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jul 2008)

Agreed - Coldplay is overrated along with Oasis & Blur!


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Jul 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Iron Maiden


 
WTF  

(Waterford drawl required for this line) - I'll tell you one thing now lad, I wont tell you two things, they wont be looking too overrated tomorrow night in Twickenham with 50k fans screaming at them. (me among them)

But seriously, I dont think they are rated at all by anyone other than metal fans & metal press. In that parallel universe they are lauded and rightly so, not too many bands still bringing out quality albums & doing stadium tours after so long. (I admit the '94 - c2000 period was a bit sh1te).

David Gray was the one that sprang to mind immediately when I saw this thread title.

Saw Doctors - dont they do what it says on the tin?, I never heard anyone overhype them - 'unbelilevers' should listen to Live in Galway - music for culchies because we're worth it.


----------



## Caveat (4 Jul 2008)

PM1234 said:


> heresy to some.....Lou Reed?


 
Heresy indeed! Lou Reed can be very inconsistent but his work with _The_ _Velvet Underground_ and the _Berlin _album alone ensures his legendary status.  A handful of other solo classic recordings too.

...IMO of course 

My suggestion for today: _Paul Weller _- OK he can be good (especially in _The Jam_), but is he truly _great?_  A large section of the music press seem to think so


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Jul 2008)

PM1234 said:


> And what about.....ok here goes.....heresy to some.....Lou Reed? Some great songs and great music but I honestly think some songs e.g  Perfect Day would have prospered anyway if say someone like Michael Stipe did them.



And if my dog had kittens he'd be my cat... Lou Reed wrote Perfect Day!

Reed is a genius - _New York_ & _Magic & Loss_ are masterpieces, as well as the other highpoints mentioned, but in fairness some of his other stuff is pedestrian 



Caveat said:


> My suggestion for today: _Paul Weller _- OK he can be good (especially in _The Jam_), but is he truly _great?_  A large section of the music press seem to think so


I have to agree with this.


----------



## Jock04 (4 Jul 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> And who dared mention The Smiths? Step outside please while I defend the honour of the Great Beings. Morrissey and Marr together were clearly inspired by Gods.
> 
> (That last sentence veers a little bit close to Jim Corr territory but we'll press on.)


 
Step outside? Listen, if you went through your teens listening to that, you're probably depressed enough already!


----------



## LDFerguson (4 Jul 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Step outside? Listen, if you went through your teens listening to that, you're probably depressed enough already!


 
Common misconception about The Smiths is that they're depressing. Far from it. The majority of Morrissey's lyrics are either angry or amusing.

(And as everyone of a certain age knows...*Anger is an Energy*. Name that tune.)


----------



## Jock04 (4 Jul 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Common misconception about The Smiths is that they're depressing. Far from it. The majority of Morrissey's lyrics are either angry or amusing.
> 
> (And as everyone of a certain age knows...*Anger is an Energy*. Name that tune.)


 

I'll name that tune in one, LD.  

Rise, by PIL.

Morrisseys lyrics may not have been about  depression, but that's how they left me feeling! Personally, I just couldn't take the Smith's seriously, although I'd concede that Johnny Marr was a decent guitarist.  I only really noticed that when he was playing with other people though.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jul 2008)

Smiths/Morrisey depressing......nah..... with songs like....

Girlfriend in a Coma
Life is a Pigsty
I know its over
Cemetry Gates
You have Killed Me
Dear God please help me
The father who must be killed
I'll never be anybody's hero
I have forgiven This post will be deleted if not edited immediately
This world is full of crashing bores
Heaven knows I'm miserable now
& words like 
"she told me she loved me so that means she must be insane'
"but This post will be deleted if not edited immediately hurt me when he diserted me'

..really amusing stuff.......(can't you tell I'm a fan!)

......


----------



## Caveat (4 Jul 2008)

_The Who _can file themselves under "not great" too IMO.

Why is it half of their songs sound like intros that build to nothing and then just end?


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Jul 2008)

Jock04 said:


> I'd concede that Johnny Marr was a decent guitarist.  I only really noticed that when he was playing with other people though.



Have you not heard "How Soon is Now"?


----------



## LDFerguson (4 Jul 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Have you not heard "How Soon is Now"?


 
...or the riff from What Difference Does it Make?


----------



## Caveat (4 Jul 2008)

I'm with Jock. The above mentioned tracks, yes, also _Panic_, _Bigmouth_, _There is a light_... all spring to mind. I quite like _The Smiths_ sometimes but I think they had contemporaries who were more important e.g. _New Order_, _Echo & the_ _Bunnymen._

I think Bowie said something along the lines of "Morrisey's song titles tend to be more interesting than the songs themselves" 

Mind you, they'd just had a bit of a spat.


----------



## Jock04 (4 Jul 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Have you not heard "How Soon is Now"?


 


LDFerguson said:


> ...or the riff from What Difference Does it Make?


 

Don't know, to be honest guys. Possibly..probably.
But I guess my point was that Marr's guitar work was the highlight of what was, for me, a pretty ordinary band whose main claim to fame was dreary lyrics.  
Each to their own though, eh?


----------



## csirl (4 Jul 2008)

> Smiths/Morrisey depressing......nah..... with songs like....


 
Why did he go around with some tree branches in his back pocket?


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Jul 2008)

"So i broke into the Palace with a sponge and a rusty spanner, she said i know you and you cannot sing, i said thats nothing you should hear me play piano"

The Queen is dead from meat is murder

pure genius


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Jul 2008)

There's a club, if you'd like to go
You could meet somebody who really loves you
So you go, and you stand on your own
And you leave on your own
And you go home, and you cry
And you want to die

Ditto


----------



## Jock04 (4 Jul 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> "So i broke into the Palace with a sponge and a rusty spanner, she said i know you and you cannot sing, i said thats nothing you should hear me play piano"
> 
> The Queen is dead from meat is murder
> 
> pure genius


 

Interesting choice to show us the Smiths ain't over-rated!


----------



## Jock04 (4 Jul 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> There's a club, if you'd like to go
> You could meet somebody who really loves you
> So you go, and you stand on your own
> And you leave on your own
> ...


 
Jaysus, and they slag Phil Collins for being downbeat!

Did this little ditty come with a 20 foot length of rope?


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jul 2008)

Yah but Phil Collins is just middle of the road squalking drivel (should have been a road kill when I think about it!)


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jul 2008)

Great to see that this is turning out to be a Smiths/Morrisey appreciation thread though


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Jul 2008)

> Great to see that this is turning out to be a Smiths/Morrisey appreciation thread though



Whats not to like!! LOL!


----------



## TarfHead (4 Jul 2008)

Queen

in general, but especially at Live Aid.

For the life of me, I could never warm to them and for anyone to claim that they stole the show at LiveAid, I have to say - not in my world.


----------



## PM1234 (4 Jul 2008)

I knew mentioning Lou Reed would have people up in arms  but  'Heaven knows I'm miserable now'....good to see the staunch support for The Smiths.



ninsaga said:


> Agreed - Coldplay is overrated along with Oasis & Blur!



Totally. Jarvis Cocker and Pulp was by far the best of this era but always seemed to linger behind Oasis and Blur. Hard to fathom.......

Another middle of the road yet popular artist is Chris Rea. Again why?


----------



## LDFerguson (4 Jul 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> There's a club, if you'd like to go
> You could meet somebody who really loves you
> So you go, and you stand on your own
> And you leave on your own
> ...


 
Although we may not agree on Van Morrison, it seems Ubi and I have found common ground.   A heart-wrenching anthem for shy teenagers everywhere.


----------



## becky (4 Jul 2008)

Elvis

Bettles.


----------



## rmelly (4 Jul 2008)

becky said:


> Bettles.


 
yeah - they're nowhere near as good as the Beatles.


----------



## S.L.F (5 Jul 2008)

Beatles
Oasis
Mariah Carey
Paul McCartney (god he's so boring)
The Smiths
PIL (I'll never forget Johnny on The Tube singing, "this is not a love song" terrible)
The Who
Status Quo
Tom Jones
The Osmondes
The Monkeys
UB40
Aerosmith
Whitney Houston
Cher
U2 U2 U2 U2 U2 U2 U2 U2 U2 U2 U2
Fergal Sharkey
Steps
S club 7 (then 6 then 5 then 0)
Westlife 
Boyzone
NKOTB
Sinead O'Connor


----------



## ninsaga (5 Jul 2008)

Having watched some of him on TV last night Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds are also overrated!

Same for David Gray  - yawn


----------

